# Foot petals



## SparklingWaves (Jul 20, 2008)

Recently, I attended a formal wedding and wore my best silver sandals.  I am old school, so I like to wear stockings to formal events.

I really do not like feeling my foot slipping around in my sandals with stockings.  So, I was glad that I picked these up.

They are called Foot Petals.  I got the ones that you put inside of shoe at the ball of the foot area. (These are shaped like an outline of a flower).  Wow, it worked.  I did not feel my foot slide forward.  My toes stayed in the shoe too.    

On the back of the package for the product that I like the most (ball-of foot cushions/_Tip Toes_), it states this product does the following:

* stops feet from sliding forward
* eliminates "toe scrunch" & "ugly overhang"
* virtually invisible
* protects bones and tissue and cushion the ball of the foot  

I felt the product did do all of this.  Another plus of the product is that they do come in different colors too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The company has other products, such as non-slips/_Sole Stopperz_.  They are applied to the bottom of the outer sole of the shoe to help you from slipping on wet or slick surfaces.  (I did not get to test these).

You can find these products at most places where you purchase your shoes.  I find they tend be found behind or around the cash register area.  

The company's website is www.footpetals.com.  I don't know why, but this website has not been working for me.   I purchased mine at my local department store.

I am including link from Nordstrom, so you can see what they look like.  

Foot Petals - Nordstrom

In the future,  I plan to test out a few of their other products.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

This would make it sooooooo much easier to walk in heels. Im gonna get some.

I got some things u stick to the bottom of ur shoes, to not slip on surfaces....they worked. I should get more and put them on all my shoes. then I could run and cartwheel all over the place.....in 5 inch heels


----------



## harlem_cutie (Jul 21, 2008)

I have Killer Kushionz in every pair of my high heels. They make walking so much more comfortable. I also use Strappy Slips to keep slingbacks from slipping and sometimes paste them under sandal straps that dig into the feet. Footpetals are definitely a great investment because they last a long time and do not break apart like some other brands.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 21, 2008)

I put on my casual high heel sandals yesterday.  Boy, I got spoiled with the Foot petals in my dress sandals.  They really do make a difference.  Now, I got to go put them in my casual  high heel shoes too.  

I totally agree with you harlem_cutie.  They do make walking so much more comfortable and I feel like I have more stability on my feet with heels.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_This would make it sooooooo much easier to walk in heels. Im gonna get some.

I got some things u stick to the bottom of ur shoes, to not slip on surfaces....they worked. I should get more and put them on all my shoes. then I could run and cartwheel all over the place.....in 5 inch heels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for the tip.  I am defiantly going to get the ones that prevent slipping on surfaces.


----------



## Nox (Jul 21, 2008)

Foot petals are the shizzle!  And I like to use the Dr. Scholls achilles/heel gel little thingie in the back of my shoe so I don't get blisters if I stand in them for a long time.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 21, 2008)

When I get a new pair of leather shoes, I have gotten those painful blisters.   I have quit wearing a few shoes, because of it.  I am going to get some of those Dr. Scholls heel protectors too.


----------



## pratbc (Jul 21, 2008)

I happen to probably be the worst high-heel wearer on the face of the earth.  I am also super clumsy and even slip and fall in sandals.  Thank you soooooo much for the suggestions!  I most definitely will be trying them out.  
And thank you Nox for recommending the Dr. Scholl's, I'm gonna have to get some of those too.  Maybe now I can attempt to look like a lady and wear some heels without slipping and sliding and getting all blistery!


----------



## VioletB (Jul 22, 2008)

Ooh thanks for posting this!!  These are totally on my way to our stockroom and I keep eyeballing them!  Now I'm definately going to have to get some.


----------



## pratbc (Jul 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if these are available at Macy*s or Bloomies?  My mom works at Macy*s and gets her discount at either store.  So, it would really help my wallet out!
TIA


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 22, 2008)

You could try calling the shoe department at Macy's.  I am sure they would be happy to tell you.  I wish that I had a Macy's and a Bloomies near me.  I would find out this information for you.


----------



## *KT* (Jul 22, 2008)

I buy multi-packs of Footpetals at Nordstrom's Rack near the "shoe match" desk.  They are usually around 30 to 40% off the regular price that way.  HTH!


----------



## mariecinder (Jul 23, 2008)

These things are shoe savers! I have small feet so sometimes my regular size is too big for me and I shop online a lot. The Heavenly Heelz save me from my foot slipping out of the back! I love these things!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 23, 2008)

I have tiny feet too.   Thanks for bringing up that important point.   These defiantly help.


----------



## *KT* (Aug 3, 2008)

I just ran across my package of footpetals that I bought at Nordstom's Rack and the price cut was 50%.  If you've got access to this store, definitely worth a look!


----------



## FantaZ (Aug 4, 2008)

Shucks, I must of missed it at Nordstrom's Rack!  Luckily, they still had at the regular Nordstrom's and since it was their anniversary sale it was discounted.  Thanks for the post!  You saved me from tossing out some shoes!


----------

